# help with bow arm



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by ColoradoHunter 
Little trick I learned competition rifle shooting that works for any kind of offhand shooting.

Get in your normal stance(with a target), draw your bow to your comfortable anchor point with your eyes closed. Open your eyes, are you aiming center of the target? If not open or close your stance till you are, don't move your arm left or right to get on the target. Keep repeating this exercise until you are centered on the target every time. This is your natural stance, no tension left or right on your bow arm to get on target. Pay attention to this every time you shoot and it will become second nature to you. 

You will be amazed at how your left right misses go away when you find the proper stance for YOU!

I tried that today, but somehow my sight keeps passing the center even after my feet are adjusted for the sight to be on the center from the previous shot. This is probably why I have such left and right errors. Something might be wrong with the way I use my bow arm, but I don't really know what. Anything I can try? Or is it something other than my bow arm?


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

not a coach but i am familiar with the technique you are refering to. It's finding your natural point of aim. I use it shooting my bow but i found that when my npa is right and i still miss left or right it is my anchor. I am right handed so i started anchoring with the string slightly touching the left side of my nose similar to Dave Cousins anchoring method. This helped alot. I use to shoot 3 position air rifle competitively. I just wish i were as disciplined with my archery regimen as i was with that. I like archery alot more.


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you. I will try to be aware of my anchor position on the next practice.


----------

